# empowerment



## a_catarina

Olá!
Não consigo encontrar uma tradução para português da palavra "empowerment", normalmente ultilizada em contextos como "Women's empowerment" ou "conscious empowerment". Será que alguém me podia ajudar? 
Obrigada?


----------



## Outsider

Potenciamento? Fortalecimento?...


----------



## a_catarina

Parecem-me boas hipoteses,no entanto vou continuar a procurar.
Obrigada, Outsider. Mais uma vez foi a minha salvação.


----------



## Vanda

Catarina, não uma tradução, apenas uma idéia: ouvimos falar muito de "o poder feminino". Dependendo da sua frase (no caso, obviamente a expressão que contém _woman_), talvez possa ser uma opção.


----------



## Archimec

Será que a palavra *desmarginalisação* existe?


----------



## Joca

Olá

Vocês acreditam que já encontrei o termo "empoderamento" como tradução de "empowerment" para o português? Talvez seja um neologismo, não sei. Talvez você, a_catarina, pudesse fazer uma pesquisa no Google com esse termo "empoderamento" e ver o que obtém. As sugestões dadas por Outsider são boas, mas ainda não traduzem a total acepção do termo inglês. 

JC


----------



## MOC

E se não usar um termo só e usar "tomada de poder" ou algo semelhante? Ou "Obtenção de poder", por exemplo?


----------



## Outsider

Se me permitem agora uma opinião totalmente subjectiva:

empoderamento --> horrível! 
tomada de poder / obtenção de poder --> demasiado agressivo; parece um golpe de estado! 
desmarginalização --> é uma palavra negativa; estou certo de que a ideia das pessoas que inventam estes termos é serem positivas.


----------



## MOC

Aceito sem problemas a segunda opinião, até porque não discordo. O problema é que não me ocorreu nada melhor. A minha ideia era usar uma expressão que reflectisse que passou a usufruir do poder (mesmo no sentido de poder fazer algo que anteriormente não podia).
No contexto de gestão, usa-se "to empower someone to do something", com o sentido em português de dar poder a esse alguém para fazer esse algo sem necessitar de pedir permissão a "poderes" superiores.


----------



## Outsider

Exacto. Enfim, é um nó górdio difícil de desatar.

Sugiro a consulta de bons dicionários de inglês, português e inglês-português (impressos), de um dicionário português de sinónimos, e de dicionários especializados para a disciplina apropriada, caso existam.

P.S. Ocorreu-me outra palavra que anda na berra: "inclusão". Mas não tem um sentido tão forte como _empowerment_.


----------



## olivinha

Olá.
Talvez como fonte de inspiração, aconselho dar uma olhada no fórum de espanhol. Lá há um monte de discussões sobre este termo.
por exemplo:
_Yo le he traducido como *empoderamiento* (pero sólo a petición del cliente). También lo he traducido como *facultar/conceder facultades*. Y en la base de datos de la ONU aparece como *empoderamiento*; *potenciación*; *habilitación*; *emancipación*._

Boa sorte!
O


----------



## edupa

a_catarina said:


> Olá!
> Não consigo encontrar uma tradução para português da palavra "empowerment", normalmente ultilizada em contextos como "Women's empowerment" ou "conscious empowerment". Será que alguém me podia ajudar?
> Obrigada?


 

algumas idéias (talvez algumas delas já constam neste thread)

emancipação
poder de decisão / decisório
autonomia
controle
participação
mais poder
maior poder
autoridade
pleno exercício dos direitos / da cidadania, etc
participação ativa no processo decisório
resgate dos direitos

Alguns exemplos:

We are struggling for the _*empowerment*_ of grassroots institutions. > Estamos lutando pelo _*fortalecimento*_ / para _*dar mais poder de decisão*_ às instituições de base.

_*Black Empowerment*_ > _*Cidadania Negra*_


Você também pode usar verbos, por exemplo: 

The _*empowerment*_ of women is a key element is slowing population growth. > _*Emancipar*_ / *dar cidadania*, _*poder de decisão*_ / _*fortalecer*_ *o papel*, _*a autonomia*_, *os direitos das mulheres* é fundmental para reduzir o crescimento populacional.

Have fun!

Abraços!


----------



## Archimec

No Quebec, Canadá, o "Projet Waska", cuja missão é justamente promover o 'empowerment' de indivíduos e organismos, o termo é expresso em francês por "autonomie" e "autonomisation".


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Exacto. Enfim, é um nó górdio difícil de desatar.
> 
> Sugiro a consulta de bons dicionários de inglês, português e inglês-português (impressos), de um dicionário português de sinónimos, e de dicionários especializados para a disciplina apropriada, caso existam.
> 
> P.S. Ocorreu-me outra palavra que anda na berra: "inclusão". Mas não tem um sentido tão forte como _empowerment_.


 
Hein, Outsider, talvez MOC tenha razão: carecemos de uma única palavra em português para designar *empowerment*. Edupa deu vários exemplos, mas parece-me que, apesar de alguns serem satisfatórios em certos casos, nenhum reproduz a total extensão da palavra inglesa. Voltando a MOC, talvez devêssemso usar um termo duplo, ou seja, uma perífrase. Ocorre-me: ganho de poder. Ou ainda conquista de poder.

JC


----------



## edupa

Joca said:


> Hein, Outsider, talvez MOC tenha razão: carecemos de uma única palavra em português para designar *empowerment*. Edupa deu vários exemplos, mas parece-me que, apesar de alguns serem satisfatórios em certos casos, nenhum reproduz a total extensão da palavra inglesa. Voltando a MOC, talvez devêssemso usar um termo duplo, ou seja, uma perífrase. Ocorre-me: ganho de poder. Ou ainda conquista de poder.
> 
> JC


 

Oi, Joca

Em termos de tradução, várias possibilidades são _sempre_ possíveis. Daí que um termo geral que denote toda a extensão da palavra 'empowerment', realmente não existe.

Imagine você achar uma só palavra em inglês para a mesma palavra CHATO em português nessas frases:

> Não vou fazer uma pergunta dessas pra ela. Fica _*chato*_.

> Meu chefe é muito _*chato*_. Sempre me critica.

> Bêbado é muito _*chato*_.

> Nossa, que filme _*chato*_. Tô quase dormindo.

> Nossa, é muito *chato* ter que traduzir esse texto. 

> Fui pra escola e esqueci de levar meu celular. É muito *chato* não poder falar ao telefone.

> Você estava tentando me enganar, né? (rindo) Seu _*chato*_...


E mais outros tantos contextos com a palavra *chato*. Para cada frase acima há uma tradução diferente em inglês. O mesmo acontence ao contrário, entende? 

Sem contexto, como foi a pergunta original, não há como traduzir para uma só palavra. Mesmo com contexto, pode-se chegar a mais de uma palavra.

Legal, né?



Abraços


----------



## Outsider

Gosto da sugestão do Archimec: autonomização.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Gosto da sugestão do Archimec: autonomização.


 
Desculpe-me, mas já não me agrada tanto. Parece-me também "fabricada". Enfim, como diz Edupa, com o contexto ficaria mais fácil encontrar a melhor solução.

JC


----------



## Outsider

De qualquer maneira, vai ter de ser fabricada. _Empowerment_ também é uma palavra recente em inglês.


----------



## Vanda

Catarina, veja como a wikipedia trata empowerment em português.


----------



## a_catarina

Obrigada, Vanda, pelo link da Wikipédia. Eles usam o termo 'autonomia', no entanto, o texto onde encontrei a palavras fala de relações de poder e da necessidade das mulheres alcançarem mais poder... Portanto, vou pensar bem em todas as sugestões que me deixaram aqui, e tentar encontrar a mais próxima do significado original.
Obrigada a todos pela vossa ajuda.


----------



## tuxdequebec

Archimec said:


> No Quebec, Canadá, o "Projet Waska", cuja missão é justamente promover o 'empowerment' de indivíduos e organismos, o termo é expresso em francês por "autonomie" e "autonomisation".



Vous pouvez trouver l'autonomie de l'individu et de l'organisme sur le site de _Waska, autonomie et services techniques communautaires_ (bilingue français-anglais). Dans Google, chercher «waska autonomie» et une bonne vingtaines de liens apparaîtront.

J'oublie... Dans Facebook, il y a la cause «Individus et organismes autonomes! Empowered individuals and organizations».


----------



## alini

Sei que meus 2 cents vêm com um tanto de atraso, mas já vi o tal empoderamento ser bastante usado e mesmo Paulo Freire já o usava:

http://www.paulofreire.org/pub/Crpf/CrpfAcervo000120/Paulo_Freire_e_o_conceito_de_empoderamento.pdf

Não consigo copiar para cá, mas um trecho logo na segunda página pode ajudar a explicar a apropriação do neologismo por determinados ramos das ciências humanas. Não acho que seja uma palavra tão horrível se consegue abarcar aquilo a que se propõe. E, afinal, novas palavras criadas para representar novos conceitos não devem ser, assim, tão desmerecidas


----------



## Outsider

Outra sugestão que me ocorre é «capacitação».

P.S. Reparei nesta discussão sobre o mesmo em espanhol.


----------

